# FISH SCALE PATTERNS



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

found this pic, just wondering how the FISH SCALE technique is done, on the blue bike.










any info would help


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

vinyl cutter....or alot of cutting. In the pic, start at left peel off one by one shading the one side.


----------



## carsofabq (Jan 3, 2008)

All you have to do is cut a pattern out hold it were you want blow a lil paint move to the next spot blow a lil paint and so on.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Here ya go homie! I figured instead of trying to explain it all, i'd just post this up! :biggrin: 









I made a template a long time ago & tried it out, but haven't worked on a vehicle old enough yet that I thought it would look right. Have fun, its real easy...


----------



## carsofabq (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Feb 2 2009, 09:49 PM~12888921
> *Here ya go homie! I figured instead of trying to explain it all, i'd just post this up! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



see there you go


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Feb 3 2009, 04:49 AM~12888921
> *Here ya go homie! I figured instead of trying to explain it all, i'd just post this up! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damm thats sweet 

thanks man.
:cheesy:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Feb 3 2009, 05:49 AM~12888921
> *Here ya go homie! I figured instead of trying to explain it all, i'd just post this up! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




what book is this out of??? it looks familiar


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

kinda light in the pic, but a template like the one pictured was used.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 4 2009, 01:46 PM~12904733
> *what book is this out of???      it looks familiar
> *


This one. Copyright 1981. I've had it forever...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Feb 5 2009, 03:48 PM~12913372
> *This one. Copyright 1981. I've had it forever...
> 
> 
> ...


nice gonna look for it at the auto swap


----------



## 6sIxx3ThReE (Dec 24, 2005)

Got a lil secret might work too get a womans fish stocking and wrap it around what you want then spray it and peel the stocking off gives you nice scally look ill try to get a pick up to show


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Feb 5 2009, 08:48 AM~12913372
> *This one. Copyright 1981. I've had it forever...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: copy right of '81......... check out homie spraying the flames, guess using a safety resperator was unheard of back then........lol.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6sIxx3ThReE!!_@Feb 5 2009, 02:15 PM~12916237
> *Got a lil secret might work too get a womans fish stocking and wrap it around what you want then spray it and peel the stocking off gives you nice scally look ill try to get a pick up to show
> *



x2 thats how i have seen it done


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6sIxx3ThReE!!_@Feb 5 2009, 04:15 PM~12916237
> *Got a lil secret might work too get a womans fish stocking and wrap it around what you want then spray it and peel the stocking off gives you nice scally look ill try to get a pick up to show
> *


Is that something you readily have available? :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Feb 2 2009, 09:49 PM~12888921
> *Here ya go homie! I figured instead of trying to explain it all, i'd just post this up! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


post the ribbon painting


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 24 2009, 02:50 PM~13098721
> *post the ribbon painting
> *


x2


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Feb 24 2009, 02:50 PM~13098721-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't have any good pics. It's just those ribbons that wrap around a graphic or line and its shaded to look 3-dimensional.
Here's the books if you wanna buy one:On Ebay


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

When I talked to Jon Kosmoski a few years back , i asked him about his cover picture on his book - where he was painting without a respirator on ,, He told me that it wasnt even paint in his gun - it was water ......... He said he would get Waaay to high when he painted wihout one!!haha


Kosmo is a cool guy to BS with ,,,, I used to skip school (Late 80's) & try to hang around his shop but,, he always kicked me out & told me to come back after school............ His Bikes were so damn cool back then - I want to paint one in tribute to that old school experience


----------



## J.P. (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6sIxx3ThReE!!_@Feb 5 2009, 04:15 PM~12916237
> *Got a lil secret might work too get a womans fish stocking and wrap it around what you want then spray it and peel the stocking off gives you nice scally look ill try to get a pick up to show
> *


you can also use a netted bag from a bag of oranges


----------

